# zsírban, zsírok



## Encolpius

Sziasztok, milyen tudományos, nyelvtörténeti magyarázata van, hogy nem zsírben vagy zsírek? Köszi. Enco.


----------



## Zsanna

Hangtani, hangtörténeti magyarázatokat találtam hozzá, de a kérdés olyan összetett, hogy képtelenség röviden összefoglalni, ezért inkább csatolok egy linket a magyarázattal. (Nem tudom az okát, de gyakran ő szerepel az o helyett a szövegben. Pl. *tőldalék a _toldalék_ helyett.)


----------



## franknagy

_Egyszerű a magyarázat. Mint ahogy mai törökben van egy magas *i*, és egy mély *i *(az egyiken nincs pont), a magyarban is kétféle *i *hang volt. Amikor a kétféle *i *hang közül a mély beleolvadt a magasba, *a régi mély kötőhangok és a ragok megmaradtak.*_


Szív -> szívok (I am sucking), but szív --> sízvem ((heart -> my heart)

Ír -> írok (I am writing) but ír -> írek (Irish-------Irishmen)
híd -> hídja (bridge -> its bridge)


----------



## uress

Nagyon egyszerű a dolog, régen volt mély i és mély é is, és az ezeket tartalmazó szavakban a mély ill. vegyes hangrend megmaradt. Lásd hidat, nyílnak, derekat, férfiak, stb. (Kivéve Erdélyben, ahol néha összevissza ragoznak hangrendileg.)


----------



## francisgranada

Egyetértek az előbbi hozzászólásokkal abban az értelemben, hogy a (mai) magyarban az _i _és az _é_ semlegesnek számít ebből a szempontból. Hogy van-e valamilyen konkrét írásos emlék vagy meggyőző magyarázat arra vonatkozólag, hogy a múltban létezett-e kétféleképpen artikulált_ *i*_ és _*é*_, azt nem tudom, de nagyon érdekelne ...

Ami a _zsír _szót illeti, szláv jövevényszóról van szó. Itt esetleg szerepet játszhat az átadó szláv nyelv akkori artikulációja, vagyis hogy a magyar fül mély vagy magas hangrendűnek érzékelte-e a szóbanforgó *í* hangot.


----------



## uress

A konkrét szövegemlékeket nem tudom, de a magyar nyelvészetben ez nem kérdés, és nem vita tárgya, hogy mély i és é is volt.
Az átadó nyelv viszont ilyenkor nem játszik szerepet, mert a fogadó nyelv hangjaihoz illeszkedik a jövevény szó, a fogadó nyelv beszélői nem is tudják másképp hallani a jövevényszót, csak a saját hangrendszerükön belül, és abba a rendszerbe illeszkedik be. A zsír szláv i-artikulációja is csak abban az esetben játszhat szerepet, ha a magyarban volt az i.búl mély is, magas is, különben simán betenné a magyar egy magas i-nek, ahogy azt a későbbi szavakkal teszi, amikoris nem különbözteti meg minőségben az i és jeri hangokat, v a német németeredetű rövid i és az idegen-, főleg franciaeredetű rövid i és a hosszú ie hangokat (ez utóbbiakat meg tudja különböztetni  hosszúságban, mivel az megvan a magyarban).


----------



## francisgranada

uress said:


> ... A zsír szláv i-artikulációja is csak abban az esetben játszhat szerepet, ha a magyarban volt az i.búl mély is, magas is ...


Pontosan ezért írtam azt, hogy "Itt esetleg szerepet játszhat az átadó szláv nyelv akkori artikulációja ...". Tudniillik valami oka van, hogy nem *_zsíres_-t mondunk. Mivel hogy átvett szórol van szó, a kiinduló pont a szónak az artikulációja lehetett az átadó nyelvben, és nem pl. a szónak a feltételezett finnugor alakja. Lehet még szó analógiás hatásról  is, ilyenkor más, már létező szavak mintájára alkul a ragozás.


----------



## Zsanna

A jelenség nem korlátozódik csupán a _zsír_ szóra (bár vannak olyan idegen eredetű szavak, amelyeknél felmerül hasonló jelenség, bár azok vegyes hangrendűek és a probléma abban áll, hogy magas, ill. mély hangrendű toldalékot is kaphatnak), tehát az idegen eredet szerintem itt nem játszik szerepet. (Sőt, semmilyen "rövid" magyarázat nem kielégítő, amennyire meg tudom ítélni. Már a jelenség tényleges okának magyarázatára.)


----------



## francisgranada

Azt hiszem, hogy (az egyszerűség kedvéért) a vegyes hangrendű szavakat kihagyhatjuk (bár nyilván összefügg a témával), mert nem ez a kérdés. A kérdés inkább az, hogy mi a magyarázata annak, hogy egyes _*nem *vegyes hangrendű_ szavakhoz, amelyek tövében az _*i*_ magánhagzó található, miért járulnak  mély, míg más hasonló szavakhoz magas hangrendű toldalékok.

Erre két magyarázatot tudok elképzelni:

1. A magyarban tényleg létezett kétféleképpen artikulált _*i  *_(mégha írásban nem is jelölték), hasonlóan a törökhöz_. _Ebben az esetben elfogadható lenne Franknagy magyarázata (#3), habár önmagában ez nem ad választ az eredeti kérdésre, vagyis miért " ... nem  _zsírben _vagy _zsírek_?". Más szóval, nem magyarázza, mi a kritérium idegen eredetű szavak átvétele esetében. Szívesen vennék egy konkrét utalást valamilyen tudományos cikkre/szakirodalomra, ami a kétféleképpen artikulált _*i *_elméletet/múltbeli létezését  alátámasztja.

2.  A magyarban sohasem létezett kétféleképpen artikulált _*i*_, hasonlóan a mai helyzethez. Más szóval, a magyar (esetleg finnugor)  _*i*_ hang artikulációja/képzése  eleve nem gátolja sem a mély sem a magas hangrendű magánhangzók megjelenését ugyanabban a szóban.  Tehát ebből a szempontból az _*i *_ _semleges_ és a múltban is az volt. Ezt látszanak alátámasztani pl. a finn _v*e*s*i* _(víz) és _s*a*rv*i* _(szarv) szavak. Ez nem azt jelenti, hogy a finn tővégi_* i*_ minden esetben eredeti, de azt viszont igen, hogy mindkét kombináció lehetséges a finnben is (tehát nem mond ellent a finnugor magánhagzó illeszkedés lényegének vagy "szabályainak").

Még egy megjegyzés:
A magyarban a tővégi magánhangzók (ellentétben a finnel) "elkoptak", vagyis pl. a mai _víz_, _szarv _szavak eredeti alakja kb. *_viz*e* _és *_szarv*a* _(vagy valami hasonló) lehetett. Hasonló okok miatt mondjuk azt, hogy _lov*a*t_, _füv*e*t _és nem *_lót_, *_fűt_. Tehát az eredeti (vagy "régi") magyar szavak esetében a toldalékok minőségét minden bizonnyal meghatározza az adott szó eredeti (ú.n. "teljes tövű") alakja is. De még ez sem ad választ az eredeti kérdésre, tekintettel arra, hogy a _zsír _jövevény szó. Ezért is tartom  fontosnak  az adott szó kiejtését/artikulációját az egykori átadó nyelvben.


----------



## franknagy

A magyar ragok megőrződésének a megváltozott tő után megfelel a nyelvtani nőnem megmaradása a cseh _-ost_ végű szavakban, illetve az _s, zs hangokra és lágyjelre _végződő orosz szavakban.


----------



## franknagy

francisgranada said:


> vagyis miért " ... nem  _zsírben _vagy _zsírek_?".


Csak találgatni tudok: a *sírok* analógiájára.


----------



## Encolpius

Köszönöm. Nem tudtam hirtelen, hogy több ilyen szó is van. Persze akkor nem kérdeztem volna rá az eredetre. Azt sem tudtam, hogy ezek szerint több kivétel is van az ellen a szabály ellen, hogy magas hangrendű tőhöz magas hangrendű toldalék járul.


----------



## Zsanna

Encolpius said:


> Nem tudtam hirtelen, hogy több ilyen szó is van.


A fenti linkemben a Hangtan 2.3-as táblázat fölött található egy kis magyarázat és pár példa.


----------

